# keeping down weeds and other growth



## evilazonic666 (Mar 19, 2012)

So for the past few months, I've been building a pump track in my back yard. It's almost done like within the next week. Starting to think about weedeating and getting rid of plant growth. Can't rrally get my mower in there. What would you guys use to handle this. I've already tried roundup and similar products, and all they've done is make the plants coke back with a vengeance.


----------



## Chris Clutton (Nov 8, 2006)

Some plants love disturbed soil. It is not easy to control them but persistence will eventually pay off. Try to find the weed seed source and remove as much as possible from the area. In areas that are not ridden a heavy mulch of wood chips or pine straw will make it harder for seeds to get rooted. Mulch will need to be reapplied every year or so to stay effective. You may also plant hearty ground covers such as sod grass that will compete with the weeds but that will need to be watered and cut back to stay health and dense. As the area you are riding gets hard packed the weeds will have trouble getting started and be less of a problem. You will still need to find ways to get rid of weeds that do get started. I do not like to use herbicides but if used correctly they are effective. Pulling weeds is hard work but works well if kept up. Make sure to get most of the root and pull them before they produce seed. Some folks near me use a torch to singe young weed sprouts and say it works well but I worry about burning down my fence or worse. 
Hope this is some help!


----------



## evilazonic666 (Mar 19, 2012)

Great help, only thing is, not only.do I have weeds sprouting, I have 2 sections that are extremely solid grass. Spot treating is whatever, but what about solid patches. I mean 6x10 and 10x12 roughly.


----------



## Dave_schuldt (May 10, 2004)

Newspaper with wood chip on top to hold it. Collect the news paper from neighbors, need to be 3 or 4 layers. Cardboard boxes work too. Or filter fabric with rocks to hold it down. Spraying is bad if you have little kids not to mention birds and bugs.


----------



## evilazonic666 (Mar 19, 2012)

Ah very cool. Thatd be really easy to do on the larger areas. Thanx.


----------



## playdead (Apr 17, 2009)

goats. lots of 'em...


----------



## robbiexor (Aug 22, 2011)

Just ride the grass until it's bare.


----------



## gonathan85 (Mar 27, 2009)

I would suggest applying a soil sterilizer or "pre-emergent" herbicide. Apply generously before rain, and you should be good for at least 6 months. Mix the pre-emergent with a broadleaf or other contact kill herbicide (such as roundup), and you'll fry the existing weeds, plus prevent future seed germination.

From my experience in the farming industry, I'd suggest asking a farmer buddy to allow you to mix a hand sprayer tank with a coctail such as this, and your problems will disappear (literally).

Disclaimer: Don't plan on growing any seeded plants in the area you spray for a good amount of time. :thumbsup:


----------



## evilazonic666 (Mar 19, 2012)

How about a combination of the pre-emergent along with the whole.covering thing. Would that speed the process up?


----------



## gonathan85 (Mar 27, 2009)

This might sound funny, but what types of weeds are you dealing with? Are you having trouble with thin-bladed grassy weeds? Broadleaf weeds like clover? 

Also, most roundup that you can purchase at a lowes or home depot is drastically diluted to make it "safe" for home use. I usually use the agricultural equivalent of roundup called Glyphosphate. You can find high strength 2-4D which is a broadleaf killer. Also, try to find some Matrix...that stuff combined with Glyphosphate plus a pre-emergent like Chateau.

I'm guessing the roundup you applied was a weaker mix found at a local home supply store. Also, if the weeds were rained on shortly after spraying, the spray will lose effectiveness.


----------



## McBain01 (Feb 17, 2012)

Also said:


> Check the concentration most Glyphosphate is 360g/lt where I use Zero at 490g/lt kills every thing.
> 
> Also remmember: 1 years seeding = 7 years weeding.


----------



## evilazonic666 (Mar 19, 2012)

Yeah the stuff I sprayed was premix from home depot. Really had no idea how weak it was. What I've got is mostly grass like weeds. Very little broad leaf. That and a bunch of grass.


----------



## dl1030 (Sep 3, 2009)

i use a tarp (about 20 of them). keeps the weather off (erosion) and no plants grow (kills what is there too).


----------



## evilazonic666 (Mar 19, 2012)

Not a bad idea at all! I like that. 2 birds, one stone.


----------

